# source for 6.3 remotes



## gilunionhall (May 8, 2006)

hi guys -

i am looking for a source of 6.3 remotes.

i am using it with a green "#1 uhf pro" key to operate tv 1 from a remote location.

i can find plenty of 6.0 and some 6.2's - but they arent compatible with the 6.3 are they?

thanks,

gil


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Try eBay.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

6.2 will do "6.3 tricks". There could be newer remote codes for TVs and A/V receivers since it is somewhere around two years between the remotes. The differences wouldn't be in the DISH receiver control though. There was a thread where someone got another 6.3 directly from DISH (~$25?) which was cheaper than what they wanted for a 6.2.

6.0 would control TV2 fine. You'd need 6.2 or 6.3 to control TV1 via UHF Pro. ChuckA's suggestion is the cheapest source. www.satelliteone.com has 6.2 or 6.3 for $20 plus shipping last time I was looking. $19.95, dunno your shipping cost. They would be new and many eBay will be used.


----------



## gilunionhall (May 8, 2006)

CABill said:


> 6.2 will do "6.3 tricks". There could be newer remote codes for TVs and A/V receivers since it is somewhere around two years between the remotes. The differences wouldn't be in the DISH receiver control though. There was a thread where someone got another 6.3 directly from DISH (~$25?) which was cheaper than what they wanted for a 6.2.
> 
> 6.0 would control TV2 fine. You'd need 6.2 or 6.3 to control TV1 via UHF Pro. ChuckA's suggestion is the cheapest source. www.satelliteone.com has 6.2 or 6.3 for $20 plus shipping last time I was looking. $19.95, dunno your shipping cost. They would be new and many eBay will be used.


hi guys -

thanks for responding.

i did look on ebay and there are plenty of 6.2's and only one 6.3 (packaged w a/ 5.?) and also saw info on satelliteone(for $20 - was hoping to find it cheaper somewhere else).

bill - are you saying that the 6.2 will work ALL of the remote tv1 622 functions - but may have trouble with some other electronics i might have?

will dish sell me as many of the green keys as i need?

also - has anyone seen any deals for leasing a 2nd 622? (maybe some that are coming as of 2/1?)

thanks again,

gil


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

The 622 comes with a 5.3 (TV1 IR) and 6.3 (UHF Pro). The 942 came with a 5.2 and 6.2 and does TV1 UHF Pro with the same "key" you have. 

You can probably find a "6.2 Kit" on eBay as well as just the 6.2 remote. The "kit" has a DISH part number of 135899 and can control any DISH receiver excluding the old 7x00 Dish Players. It comes with a baggie of keys to match whatever you want to do. Those same keys are what you would put in a 6.3, but only one of them is the green 1 where the 1 is black. You don't really have to have one of those keys though. If you got a 6.2 or 6.3 w/o the "desired" key, a pocketknife will make it be so. 

\/ becomes \_/ and the key no longer changes the switch inside. You set the switch to the position you want and the key no longer does anything functional - just cosmetic.

The only thing the 6.2 might not do is some TV, VCR, Aux function that wasn't programmed when they made the 6.2 but got included with the 6.3. I don't know of any specific device that applies to.

Forgot - I don't think DISH will sell the green key with the black 1. There is a URL here somewhere selling just the piece of plastic for $5.


----------



## gilunionhall (May 8, 2006)

CABill said:


> The 622 comes with a 5.3 (TV1 IR) and 6.3 (UHF Pro). The 942 came with a 5.2 and 6.2 and does TV1 UHF Pro with the same "key" you have.
> 
> You can probably find a "6.2 Kit" on eBay as well as just the 6.2 remote. The "kit" has a DISH part number of 135899 and can control any DISH receiver excluding the old 7x00 Dish Players. It comes with a baggie of keys to match whatever you want to do. Those same keys are what you would put in a 6.3, but only one of them is the green 1 where the 1 is black. You don't really have to have one of those keys though. If you got a 6.2 or 6.3 w/o the "desired" key, a pocketknife will make it be so.
> 
> ...


hi bill -

i did have a 942 before the 622 and just went and ck'ed the remote -- it was, as you said, a 6.2 - i then put in the green key w/black #1 and it worked - yea!

so now i can pursue some 6.2's on ebay.

to follow-up on things you mentioned ---

1. it looks like that when the blue key w/ black #2 is inserted - it makes the plastic tab move to the left (conversly if you flip it over w/the black side up - it moves the tab to the right).

2. so, the green key esentially "centers" the tab - which i can do with a small tool.

3. and if i wanted to, i could take an old key and cut out the center part so the remote would be would not be "cosmetically challenged" - as long as the tab stayed centered.

have i understood all of what you said??

we will only be controlling several remote tvs - for the on/off and volume - so i really am not worried about controlling a lot of perephials.

many, many thanks for your help

gil


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

gilunionhall said:


> have i understood all of what you said??


It sure seems like it to me!

The small tool of choice to move the switch has usually been a toothpick. Enough so that you can search for "toothpick" and likely find the description that numbers the switch "clicks" as #1 on the far left and #4 on the far right. "Regular" 6.2/6.3 keys position to #1 or #4. Green w/ black 1 puts it in #2 or #3 (TV1 UHF Pro position) depending on which side is up. It even works fine with no key at all inserted.

You may not need it, but I found a helpful guide at http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Order/Remotes/rplcremoguide.pdf which also gave a DISH part number #144552 for the 6.3 Kit that has fewer keys, but you can get all 4 positions with just the two in the kit.


----------



## gilunionhall (May 8, 2006)

CABill said:


> It sure seems like it to me!
> 
> The small tool of choice to move the switch has usually been a toothpick. Enough so that you can search for "toothpick" and likely find the description that numbers the switch "clicks" as #1 on the far left and #4 on the far right. "Regular" 6.2/6.3 keys position to #1 or #4. Green w/ black 1 puts it in #2 or #3 (TV1 UHF Pro position) depending on which side is up. It even works fine with no key at all inserted.
> 
> You may not need it, but I found a helpful guide at http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Order/Remotes/rplcremoguide.pdf which also gave a DISH part number #144552 for the 6.3 Kit that has fewer keys, but you can get all 4 positions with just the two in the kit.


hi bill -

i did the "toothpick" search and came up with a lot of leads - it looks like you have been contributing to these forums for awhile!

just curious - what do you do for a living? something related to tv/electronics - or something vastly different - and the dish is just a hobby?

thanks again,

gil


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

Geesh. This is interesting discussion of the switch positions and key functions, but why bother? I wanted another remote for my TV2 and just called DISH. Three days later I had a brand new 6.3 remote in my hand for $27.14 including shipping and tax.


----------



## gilunionhall (May 8, 2006)

DAG said:


> Geesh. This is interesting discussion of the switch positions and key functions, but why bother? I wanted another remote for my TV2 and just called DISH. Three days later I had a brand new 6.3 remote in my hand for $27.14 including shipping and tax.


hello dag -

to answer your concerns about the remote --

1. i COULD go to dish and buy a 6.3 for $27.14, but there are 6.2's out there that will do the same thing for a "buy it now" price of $4. so for everyone i buy - i'm saving a decent amount of $.

2. for my application, even if i bought the 6.3 remote from dish, i would still need the correct key and/or knowledge of how to change it so it would operate tv1 from a remote location.

3. and yes, i could, and have called dish -- but in the past i have gotten some bad advice and bought equipment i didnt need. so in 99.9% of the cases i have gotten accurate and timely information on everything to do with my dish system right here on this web site!

gil


----------



## robertkoor (Jan 22, 2007)

So are we saying that you could control and change channels of both Tuner TV1 and TV2 from a room where the receiver is not with a single remote? If that was the case, that would mean that we would be able to program the AUX function to send UHF signals, correct? Is this possible, or is the only way to control both tuners from another room is to have an IR repeater to send the IR command from AUX to control TV1 through and IR blaster, and then use the SAT function of remote 2 to control tuner TV2 through UHF?

If we could send out 2 separate UHF signals, that would be great.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

I have always worked with computers but no electronics for over 2 decades. DBS has just been an interest (for the past decade).

The 6.3 you get from DISH includes the two keys needed for all 4 positions. They actually sell the 6.3 for less than they quoted me for a 6.2. If you use the Tech Portal at http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/remotes/6.3.shtml, under How To, then Dual UHF Pro, then Explain, the 622 says it needs a 6.3 and the 942 says it needs a 6.2. The 942 even says it needs a specific model number 6.2 but mine is a different model and also works fine.

I've got 6.2 remotes in the master BR (each side of the bed) plus extras and wouldn't if I had to pay $25 each.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

robertkoor said:


> If we could send out 2 separate UHF signals, that would be great.


You can send 2 separate UHF signals, but it isn't as great as you might think. A 6.2 or 6.3 Aux mode configured for a DISH receiver sends IR and "old" UHF. You can't control TV1 or TV2 on a 622 with "old" UHF - it needs to be UHF Pro. "Old UHF" is what was used for 4000, 5000, 501, 510, 721, .... receivers.

If you use IR repeaters, you can use Sat mode for TV2 and Aux mode for TV1 (IR) and they each have a different remote address programmed. It is POSSIBLE to use a single 6.x remote to control both TV1 and TV2, but really awkward. Only Sat mode generates UHF Pro so you need to move the switch under the key from TV1 to TV2 AND then change the remote address for Sat mode (TV1 and TV2 can't have the same remote address). Not so great afterall.  eBay replacements are cheap enough that you can get one for each.


----------



## robertkoor (Jan 22, 2007)

CABill said:


> You can send 2 separate UHF signals, but it isn't as great as you might think. A 6.2 or 6.3 Aux mode configured for a DISH receiver sends IR and "old" UHF. You can't control TV1 or TV2 on a 622 with "old" UHF - it needs to be UHF Pro. "Old UHF" is what was used for 4000, 5000, 501, 510, 721, .... receivers.
> 
> If you use IR repeaters, you can use Sat mode for TV2 and Aux mode for TV1 (IR) and they each have a different remote address programmed. It is POSSIBLE to use a single 6.x remote to control both TV1 and TV2, but really awkward. Only Sat mode generates UHF Pro so you need to move the switch under the key from TV1 to TV2 AND then change the remote address for Sat mode (TV1 and TV2 can't have the same remote address). Not so great afterall.  eBay replacements are cheap enough that you can get one for each.


Right, you can send 2 separate UHF signals, but it sounds like a huge inconvenience to switch out the keys each time you want to change between TV1 and TV2. I was wondering if you could set the remote to send UHF off AUX and SAT functions, and correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm hearing that you cannot.

I guess it would be more convenient to set up one of those cheap IR repeater/extenders to send IR signal to TV1 setup under the AUX function and send UHF signal to TV2 from a single 6.3 or 6.2 remote under the SAT function. The 6.2 remotes function UHF pro from what I gather. I don't want to have to carry around 2 remotes if at all possible. That would be the most convenient, correct?


----------



## gilunionhall (May 8, 2006)

CABill said:


> I have always worked with computers but no electronics for over 2 decades. DBS has just been an interest (for the past decade).
> 
> The 6.3 you get from DISH includes the two keys needed for all 4 positions. They actually sell the 6.3 for less than they quoted me for a 6.2. If you use the Tech Portal at http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/remotes/6.3.shtml, under How To, then Dual UHF Pro, then Explain, the 622 says it needs a 6.3 and the 942 says it needs a 6.2. The 942 even says it needs a specific model number 6.2 but mine is a different model and also works fine.
> 
> I've got 6.2 remotes in the master BR (each side of the bed) plus extras and wouldn't if I had to pay $25 each.


hi guys -

yes, as per an earlier post , my 6.2 (from an old 942) did work my current 622 with the green key installed.

gil


----------



## gilunionhall (May 8, 2006)

robertkoor said:


> Right, you can send 2 separate UHF signals, but it sounds like a huge inconvenience to switch out the keys each time you want to change between TV1 and TV2. I was wondering if you could set the remote to send UHF off AUX and SAT functions, and correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm hearing that you cannot.
> 
> I guess it would be more convenient to set up one of those cheap IR repeater/extenders to send IR signal to TV1 setup under the AUX function and send UHF signal to TV2 from a single 6.3 or 6.2 remote under the SAT function. The 6.2 remotes function UHF pro from what I gather. I don't want to have to carry around 2 remotes if at all possible. That would be the most convenient, correct?


hello robert -

let jump in with some input on your situation - i dont know if my situation is similar to yours or not.

we have 6 tv's and 2 people in our house.

we wanted to be able to watch different channels we wamted tp amd wherever we were in the house. (this flexiblity was important enough that i was willing to buy a remote for tv1 and one for tv2 at each of the tv locations)

i was told by a dish rep that if i wanted to watch tv1 on any of the "remote tv's" that i needed a ir/uhf upgrade kit or i could install a number of repeaters/extenders in each of the rooms where the tvs are.

it was only after investigating this website that i found that you could use the internal modulator in the 622 to distibute the signals to all 6 tv's AND use 6.2 remotes that you can find for $4-$5 each on ebay.

trying to reprogram the remotes based on if you are watching tv1 or tv2 would not be very practical (or spouse friendly either!)

so for about $10 per tv location - we are totally free to watch whatever we want!

i hope this might help you with your situation.

gil


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

robertkoor said:


> I was wondering if you could set the remote to send UHF off AUX and SAT functions, and correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm hearing that you cannot.


You need to send UHF Pro from Aux to do what you want and that isn't possible. My 6.2 controls TV2 via UHF Pro and also controls a 508 via UHF ("old UHF") in Aux. A separate remote for TV1 and TV2 is probably the most convenient for some - in that you can keep one in each hand.  Changing to Aux mode and IR repeaters for TV1 would have high WAF. If you leave the key out, moving the switch isn't that bad, but still a HUGE inconvenience to reprogram Sat mode address back and forth.


----------



## robertkoor (Jan 22, 2007)

CABill said:


> You need to send UHF Pro from Aux to do what you want and that isn't possible. My 6.2 controls TV2 via UHF Pro and also controls a 508 via UHF ("old UHF") in Aux. A separate remote for TV1 and TV2 is probably the most convenient for some - in that you can keep one in each hand.  Changing to Aux mode and IR repeaters for TV1 would have high WAF. If you leave the key out, moving the switch isn't that bad, but still a HUGE inconvenience to reprogram Sat mode address back and forth.


Thanks!!! What do you mean by WAF??? Do you mean wireless frequencies? In my case I'd rather have one remote in one hand and a beer in the other .

Thanks also gilunionhall....for the $10 you are talking about, does that mean 2 remotes???


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

robertkoor said:


> What do you mean by WAF???


Sorry, Wife Acceptance Factor!


----------



## gilunionhall (May 8, 2006)

Thanks also gilunionhall....for the $10 you are talking about, does that mean 2 remotes???[/QUOTE]

yes. but actually with shipping it came out to be closer to $15 for the 2 remotes.

initally i had cable service (without HD programming) throughout the house with internet, then added dish on 1 tv set (60" JVC HD) just for the HD, thinking that i couldnt distribute the dish signal easily throughout the house to the rest of the tv's.

now that i know the capabilities of the dish system better and how much i like the 622 dvr, i have gotten rid of the cable tv service and am saving over $60 a month.

with that type of savings, in just a month i have paid for the remotes.

good luck!

gil


----------



## gilunionhall (May 8, 2006)

CABill said:


> The 622 comes with a 5.3 (TV1 IR) and 6.3 (UHF Pro). The 942 came with a 5.2 and 6.2 and does TV1 UHF Pro with the same "key" you have.
> 
> You can probably find a "6.2 Kit" on eBay as well as just the 6.2 remote. The "kit" has a DISH part number of 135899 and can control any DISH receiver excluding the old 7x00 Dish Players. It comes with a baggie of keys to match whatever you want to do. Those same keys are what you would put in a 6.3, but only one of them is the green 1 where the 1 is black. You don't really have to have one of those keys though. If you got a 6.2 or 6.3 w/o the "desired" key, a pocketknife will make it be so.
> 
> ...


Bill - 
i just got a bunch of 6.2's from ebay and they are all set like we have talked about - thanks for all the help!

gil


----------

